# Rooster side stepping my pup



## bethh

Quick question all, our barred rock rooster, Lucy, is doing the side step push on little, hehehe, Chewy.  Mind you, Chewy hasn't bothered Lucy.  Lucy has even made him yelp.  Should we do anything?  Lucy has never tried to be dominate with any of us.  Elvis the silkie is a different story.  He tries to push all of us around.


----------



## Sheepshape

First of all....presumably you thought Lucy was going to be a hen?......otherwise, reminds me of the song 'A Boy Named Sue'.

Secondly, I presume he is doing the 'wing dance' to Chewy? (Chewy is the dog, right?) This is usually a dominance thing, and I've had a number of roosters do this to me. I am NOT impressed and shove them away with my foot whilst doing my best version of a crowing noise. It's not a good thing.  It is likely to escalate to either the rooster  attacking the dog, or the dog the rooster.......either can be very nasty. Break it up right away, and make it clear to both, that you, the Head Rooster, is having none of it.

I currently (but it won't be for long now)have a huge rooster who used to attack my dog (and me, any other person, animal or bird which came within 50 yards of him). I've kicked, thrown gravel at, squirted water at and finally carried him around wrapped in a towel whilst making a crowing noise to humiliate him in front of my rather large flock. At last, he has the message....but my poor dog is still terrified of him.


----------



## bethh

Sheepshape said:


> First of all....presumably you thought Lucy was going to be a hen?......otherwise, reminds me of the song 'A Boy Named Sue'.
> 
> Secondly, I presume he is doing the 'wing dance' to Chewy? (Chewy is the dog, right?) This is usually a dominance thing, and I've had a number of roosters do this to me. I am NOT impressed and shove them away with my foot whilst doing my best version of a crowing noise. It's not a good thing.  It is likely to escalate to either the rooster  attacking the dog, or the dog the rooster.......either can be very nasty. Break it up right away, and make it clear to both, that you, the Head Rooster, is having none of it.
> 
> I currently (but it won't be for long now)have a huge rooster who used to attack my dog (and me, any other person, animal or bird which came within 50 yards of him). I've kicked, thrown gravel at, squirted water at and finally carried him around wrapped in a towel whilst making a crowing noise to humiliate him in front of my rather large flock. At last, he has the message....but my poor dog is still terrified of him.




Guess I assume everyone knows animals.  I got 2 barred rocks as day olds and was hoping both were girls and named them Lucy and Ethel.  Lucy was a rooster but couldn't change his name.  Unfortunately, Ethel died of coccidiosis.  Lucy is so docile compared to our crazy silkie rooster, Elvis.  He always tries to side step us and push us around.  Lucy hasn't ever tried that nonsense with any of us.  Chewy is our newest family member, an 11 week old Great Pyrenees.  He's never bothered Lucy.


----------



## Sheepshape

bethh said:


> Guess I assume everyone knows animals


There's a very easy trick....give 'em a neutral name. My Mort was a rooster....but if a hen would have been MORTicia, Joe was a rooster (would have bee Joanne if a hen etc etc. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter, but I like to find these ambiguous names !


----------



## Rammy

Doesnt matter what you name a rooster. If they are aggressive, their name is Dinner.


----------



## Sheepshape

Rammy said:


> Doesnt matter what you name a rooster. If they are aggressive, their name is Dinner.


Has to be true! In my case (veggie) it's Dog's Dinner....but those big roosters go a long way for a little Border Collie.


----------



## Rammy

Honey, whats for dinner? The rooster! Muhahaha!


----------



## bethh

I'm not quite ready to eat Lucy.  I will work with him.


----------



## Rammy

Good luck.


----------



## bethh

It seems better.  The last time Lucy decided to bothered Chewy I through a big metal bucket at him.  He seems to have gotten the message.


----------

